# shadow boxing clip



## greenhornet (Jul 3, 2008)

hey guys ,


here is a video clip i made out of a shadow boxing session .





 

ok take care guys and see you


----------



## LanJie (Jul 12, 2008)

You have good flexibility and speed.
Nice high kicks too.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 12, 2008)

good clip

My negative comment would be that it seems your spinning kicks are blind: you do not seem to be able to see where they are being delivered until almost after the kick is complete


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Good show of flexibility (what's with the hop on the way back?), but you need to work on speed. No matter how technically correct a technique, if it isn't fast enough, you're the one who's going to get hit first, rather than hitting your opponent first (the flip side is that no matter how fast the technique, if it isn't technically correct, you stand a good chance of hurting yourself).


----------

